# معادلة بسيطة لحساب وزن المتر الطولي لاي قطر حديد تسليح



## mohamedsamy (2 مارس 2010)

وزن المتر الطولي لاي قطر (كجم/م) = (قطر السيخ بالملم تربيع / 162)


----------



## البوليتكنك (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي ، نعم هذه معادلة صحيحة ولكم يجب أن يعرف أخواننا المهندسين من أتت هذه المعادلة
ويجب أن يعلموا أيضا أن هذه المعادلة تعطي وزن المتر طول لاي قطر حديد بشكل علمي بمعنى حسب كثافة الحديد الحقيقية والعلمية ، ولكن يجب الانتباه بأنه يوجد في السوق وزن المتر طول مختلف عما سيحسب بالمعادلة وعليه يجب أن التأكد من ذلك ؟
فمثلا حسب هذه المعادلة وزن المتر طول من حديد 12 =888 كغم
ولكن يوجد في السوق وزن المتر طول من حديد 12=915 كغم
يجب الانتباه إلى هذا الكلام .


----------



## ديار26 (2 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكما


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك يا بش مهندس


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (3 مارس 2010)

هناك نشره من شركات الحديد بها اوزان الحديد واقطاره وعدد الاسياخ بالطن الشركات الكبيره لدي الموزعين اعتقد ذلك


----------



## hassanaki (3 مارس 2010)

((انار الله صباحك بالقرآن.وزادك عافية واطمئنان.ووهبك شفاعة حبيب الرحمن.وألبسك حلل الرضا والغفران.وأضاء قلبك بالتقوى والايمان.وايدك بنصر منه على الانس والجان.وأسأل الله ان نلتقى فى اعلى الجنان
أسأل الله لك راحة تملا نفسك رضا.ورضا يغمر قلبك .وعملا يرضى ربك .وذكرا يشغل وقتك .وعفوا يغسل ذنبك .وفرحا يمحو همك .وايمانا يشرح صدرك .ونورا يعلو وجهك
أسأل الله لك جمال يوسف .ومال قارون .وحكمة لقمان .وملك سليمان .وصبر ايوب .وعدل عمر .وحياء عثمان .ووجه على .ومحبة آل بيت رسول الله(ص) تقبل الله طاعتك واجزل عطيتك وغفر ذلتك وادام سرورك)


----------



## جاري الهوامل (3 مارس 2010)

اخوان كيف يكون القطر بالملمتر المربع؟؟؟؟:3: يمكن تقصد المساحة بالملمتر المربع:11:


----------



## دموعي دمي (3 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم هل من الممكن مساعدتي في كيفية ايجاد مواضيع عن تصميم القبب الخرسانية المسلحة وانواعها في تصميم المساجد


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (3 مارس 2010)

جاري الهوامل قال:


> اخوان كيف يكون القطر بالملمتر المربع؟؟؟؟:3: يمكن تقصد المساحة بالملمتر المربع:11:


القطر بالملم في نفسه مقسوم علي الرقم المكتوب


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (3 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## عمروان (3 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرالجزاء


----------



## حسن طاهر (3 مارس 2010)

*المقصود*

المقصود بالمعادلة هو
(القطر بالملم *القطر بالملم )*162


----------



## حسن طاهر (3 مارس 2010)

*عفوا*

المقصود
((القطر بالملم )*(القطر بالملم ) ) \162


----------



## احمد 22 (3 مارس 2010)

_انا متشكر بس انا شايف ان فى داجات كتير اهم من كده ممكن تعملها معادلات_


----------



## mbakir88 (3 مارس 2010)

البوليتكنك قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك أخي ، نعم هذه معادلة صحيحة ولكم يجب أن يعرف أخواننا المهندسين من أتت هذه المعادلة
> ويجب أن يعلموا أيضا أن هذه المعادلة تعطي وزن المتر طول لاي قطر حديد بشكل علمي بمعنى حسب كثافة الحديد الحقيقية والعلمية ، ولكن يجب الانتباه بأنه يوجد في السوق وزن المتر طول مختلف عما سيحسب بالمعادلة وعليه يجب أن التأكد من ذلك ؟
> فمثلا حسب هذه المعادلة وزن المتر طول من حديد 12 =888 كغم
> ولكن يوجد في السوق وزن المتر طول من حديد 12=915 كغم
> يجب الانتباه إلى هذا الكلام .


 
الاخ الغالي :
اعتبار وزن المتر الطولي 915 خطا والصحيح هو 0888 
يعني المعادله المذكوره تعطي النتيجه صحيحه تماما
لانه دوما نستخدم الوزن للحديد الاملس بالحسابات دوما وليس المحلزن
اي 915 هو المحلزن والواقع تماما 
اما 888 هو الوزن للاملس وهو المعتبر والمستخدم في جميع الحسابات
وللك الشكر والاحترام


----------



## محمدعزت أبوزيد (1 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا"


----------



## توفيق درز (1 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جداجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا


----------



## زكريا المتوكل (1 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز على المعادلة المميزة:56:​


----------



## م/ ايمن (21 أبريل 2010)

عاوز اعرف كيفيه تصميم وتنفيذ vierndeel girder


----------



## فارس رضا عليوة (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير --
ارجو الافادة انه يمكن حساب وزن المتر الطولى لاى قطر من العلاقة الآتية 
مربع قطر السيخ بالسنتيميتر (قطر السيخ بالسنتيميتر ) × 0.616


----------



## محمداحمدفرج (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يا اخي وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا عما قدمت


----------



## zozofath (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*هذه المعادلة تعطي وزن المتر طول لاي قطر حديد بشكل علمي
وفي السوق الوزن غير الذي تلقاه في المعادلة 
لكن شكرا 


*


----------



## مهندسة-نيو (9 أكتوبر 2010)

الفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## khalidabbas (13 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يجزيك خيرا


----------



## المهندس عيد الجنيد (13 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور كتير وهو مجرب تماماً


----------



## اغانى الشتاء (13 أكتوبر 2010)

وزن المتر الطولى الواحد من سيخ قطر12 يكون 888 كجم ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟
معنى ذلك ان السيخ الى طوله 6 متر من السيخ قطر 12 يكون وزنه 6*888=5328 كجم يعنى اكتر من 5 طن ازاى لو سمحت رجعوا الوحدات تانى!!!


----------



## خلوف العراقي (13 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عراقي ابن عراقي (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## str (14 أكتوبر 2010)

اغانى الشتاء قال:


> وزن المتر الطولى الواحد من سيخ قطر12 يكون 888 كجم ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟
> معنى ذلك ان السيخ الى طوله 6 متر من السيخ قطر 12 يكون وزنه 6*888=5328 كجم يعنى اكتر من 5 طن ازاى لو سمحت رجعوا الوحدات تانى!!!



وزن المتر الطولي من سيخ قطر 12 هو 0.888 كجم 
معنى ذلك ان السيخ الذي طوله 6 متر من السيخ قطر 12 يكون وزنه 0.888*6 = 5.32 كجم


----------



## قطوسو (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مـعـادلـة غـشـة


----------



## mofawzy2006 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

:57::57:


البوليتكنك قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك أخي ، نعم هذه معادلة صحيحة ولكم يجب أن يعرف أخواننا المهندسين من أتت هذه المعادلة
> ويجب أن يعلموا أيضا أن هذه المعادلة تعطي وزن المتر طول لاي قطر حديد بشكل علمي بمعنى حسب كثافة الحديد الحقيقية والعلمية ، ولكن يجب الانتباه بأنه يوجد في السوق وزن المتر طول مختلف عما سيحسب بالمعادلة وعليه يجب أن التأكد من ذلك ؟
> فمثلا حسب هذه المعادلة وزن المتر طول من حديد 12 =888 كغم
> ولكن يوجد في السوق وزن المتر طول من حديد 12=915 كغم
> يجب الانتباه إلى هذا الكلام .


----------



## ahmed_d (13 سبتمبر 2011)

طبقتها علي معظم أقطار الحديد وأعطت نتائج صحيحه
ولكن حيث أن الهندسه مهنه الفهم اولا وليس الحفظ اتمني منك أن تستكمل المعلومه وتبين لنا
كيف استنتجتها
ولك الشكر علي كل حال


----------



## صدام عبد الامير (21 سبتمبر 2011)

عزيزي البوليتيك اعتقد انك تقصد ان وزن المتر طول من حديد التسليح قطر 12 هو 888 غم وليس كغم مع تحياتي واعتزازي


----------



## هيثم محمد على (21 سبتمبر 2011)

مصدر المعادلة :

الوزن = الكثافة * الحجم
وزن المتر الطولى من الحديد = كثافة الحديد * مساحة مقطع السيخ * واحد متر
= 7.85 * ((القطر)2 *3.14 / 4 ) * واحد متر

و لتحويل جميع الوحدات الى كجم و مم - حيث ان وحدة الكثافة طن / م3 -

اذن = ( 7.85 * 1000 / ( 1000 )3 )* ((القطر)2 *3.14 / 4 ) * ( 1* 1000 )

و يكون ناتج المعادلة :
وزن المتر الطولى = (( القطر )2 ) / 162
مع ملاحظة ان القطر بال ( مم ) و يكون الوزن الناتج بال ( كجم )

مع الشكر لصاحب الموضوع و الاعتذار لتدخلى


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (5 مارس 2012)

شكرا على المعلومة


----------



## jirar (6 مارس 2012)

*توضيح كيفية الحصول على المعادلة اعلاه*

التوضيح في المرفقات ... مع الاحترام والتقدير​


----------



## m_sweedy (6 مارس 2012)

الف شكر للجميع​


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (6 مارس 2012)

مشكور اخي 888 جرام /للمتر الطولي لحديد قطر 12 مم ​


----------



## السيدمحمدمحمدياقوت (6 مارس 2012)

جزاك اللة خيرا المعادلة الصحيحة قطر السيخ (مم)*قطر السيخ(مم)/162


يكون الناتج وزن المتر الطولى من السيخ(كيلوجرام)

مثال وزن المتر الطولى من حديد 20مم = 20*20/162=2.469=2.47 كيلو جرام

وزن السيخ =12*2047=29.64 كيلو جرام

عدد الاسياخ فى الطن الواحد = 1000/29.64 =34 سيخ


----------



## haider farook (12 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومه


----------



## mahmoud789 (13 مايو 2013)

معلومه مفيده وان كانت مكرره الا ان هذه المعادله ستظل دائما تقريبيه خصوصا عند حساب كميات كبيره لسببين رئيسيين 
الاول 
كما اوضح الاخ هيثم محمد على فى شرحه لطريقه الاستنتاج لهذه المعادله 
الوزن = الكثافة * الحجم
وزن المتر الطولى من الحديد = كثافة الحديد * مساحة مقطع السيخ * واحد متر
= 7.85 * ((القطر)2 *3.14 / 4 ) * واحد متر​
فالمعادله تفترض ان حجم واحد متر من السيخ هو اسطوانه منتظمه المقطع وهذا لا يحدث الا فى الحديد الاملس والمعادله تتجاهل تماما حجم ووزن النتوءات فى الحديد ذى النتوءات او (المشرشر) 
الثانى
المعادله تعتمد على كثافه الحديد وهذه الكثافه *تتغير حسب نسب العناصر المضافة إليه وتتراوح بين 7.75 و 8 جم/سم[SUP]3[/SUP]*.​عموما جهد مشكور ونامل زياده البحث عن معادله اكثر دقه


----------



## toky_pop2 (19 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 

طريقه سهله جدا جدا فى ايجاد الوزن :- 
d2/162.2= وزن المتر من الحديد 

مثلا قطر 12 =12^2 / 162.2 = 0.888 كجم فى المتر الطولى
ولو عندنا مثلا طول الحديد 50 متر حديد قطر 12 يبقى بيساوى 44.4 كجم


----------



## محمد يوسف صبح (10 فبراير 2015)

ربطة الحديد 2 طن 12مم عدد الاسياخ 188 سيخ طول 12 متر طبعا... 888*12= 10.656*188=2.003328طن


----------



## BLACKHOOK (19 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## علي سليم متولي (20 فبراير 2015)

مشششششششششششششكور


----------

